# Quit!



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Finally done with my slave desk job! Full time Lyft in the South Bay starting today!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

You may have just traded a $Hit Sandwich for a Turd Burger ?. Anyways wish you luck on your driving endeavors.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for your beautiful thoughts. I hope life rewards you in kind


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Good luck driving for peanuts.... you will be rich in no time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Are you retired and Lyft is for extra money?


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Are you retired and Lyft is for extra money?


Hardly...just Woke sooner than most


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Finally done with my slave desk job! Full time Lyft in the South Bay starting today!


Welcome to the forum. Don't depend on just lift, sign up for them all.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> Hardly...just Woke sooner than most


I'm not saying this to be harsh, but it's very tough to do these gigs full-time. When you first start, you'll get more rides, and many will be the good ones. But then it gets slower and slower, so plan accordingly.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not saying this to be harsh, but it's very tough to do these gigs full-time. When you first start, you'll get more rides, and the good ones. But then it gets slower and slower, so plan accordingly.


Noted. Been having so much fun!


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

You may be woke... but I’m afraid there’s still nightmares to come... spend a little time reading these forums. It’s not as difficult as some make it out to be but even nightmares happen to the best of drivers. Good luck though, give it your best! Enjoy the honeymoon phase ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Noted. Been having so much fun!


Enjoy yourself ?

FYI: this website is Toxic and by No Means represents 
the experiences of the vast majority of drivers who enjoy ground transportation 
and schedule flexibility ✔


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

After cube life, this gig is just raw life


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> After cube life, this gig is just raw life


I did cube life for 20 years, so I understand what you're saying. I've been self-employed doing various gig work for too many years. Each year is more difficult, regardless of the app, because the pay is lowered and lowered. Just have a backup plan.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> After cube life, this gig is just raw life


----------



## uberdummie (Apr 20, 2017)

Do not slavering yourself for U,L,DD,GH,PM or what so ever I'm called them a Bastard company. Ride share driver or Delivery driver = KUNTA KINTE. Don't be a KUNTA KINTE. IT people & corporate people there making good money. Restaurant partner & driver slavering themselves to pay this Mother****er... Go look for a real job.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Finally done with my slave desk job! Full time Lyft in the South Bay starting today!


Welcome to the rideshare world and welcome to UP, the greatest rideshare drivers' forum.

Don't listen to anyone but yourself and your instinct. The great American author and Philosopher,, Joseph Campbell had a famous saying: "Follow Your Bliss"

Also, we can't live other people's lives, we are all different with different circumstances that can't be understood in a single post. We mostly find our path in trial and error.

Wish you best of luck. Be Well and Drive Safe.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> Finally done with my slave desk job! Full time Lyft in the South Bay starting today!


Stop whining. You lack discipline. There is no bathroom!


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Welcome welcome. I work at an entry level accounting firm while finishing my final semester at CSU East Bay. In my own opinion, I enjoy my part-time office job because of my supportive boss, decent pay as a student while the side gigs (Uber, Lyft, DD, GH, Caviar) may sometimes get repetitive, menial, and depressing, while other times I am able to handle the mental stress.

I only work side gigs to add to savings, save up for bills, and to be able to pay for needs/neccessities. I would rather focus on an actual career/trade/chase passions in life rather than work side gigs, but it's my opinion.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not saying this to be harsh, but it's very tough to do these gigs full-time. When you first start, you'll get more rides, and many will be the good ones. But then it gets slower and slower, so plan accordingly.


how do you figure?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'm not saying this to be harsh, but it's very tough to do these gigs full-time. When you first start, you'll get more rides, and many will be the good ones. But then it gets slower and slower, so plan accordingly.


-------------------------
Sorry, but trips slowing down just is not true, especially in the South Bay and L.A. area. Not to mention that she is 20 minutes from LAX. But I do agree that doing full time is tough. Puts a lot of pressure on you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> how do you figure?


It's my experience with Uber R/S and Eats.



KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> Sorry, but trips slowing down just is not true, especially in the South Bay and L.A. area. Not to mention that she is 20 minutes from LAX. But I do agree that doing full time is tough. Puts a lot of pressure on you.


Okay, well good for you. But that's right you're in CA and are getting.60 cents/mile. Enjoy all those trips!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> Finally done with my slave desk job! Full time Lyft in the South Bay starting today!


The next pay cut is around the corner,

Rates in Orlando are 40% of what they used to be with fewer bonuses and no surge.

Grand total since I started ubering it's a 75% cut.

What's good enough today could turn into a "turd burger" tomarrow. You also have unjustified firing to worry about.

For me to consider quitting a desk job to do uber?

I quit Uber to drive a cab, I know people who quit Uber to take a horrible warehouse job,

I know a guy who quit Uber to deliver pizza.

The only upside I have for you is that your taxes will go down.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> Finally done with my slave desk job! Full time Lyft in the South Bay starting today!


ppl for the love of God. OP is clearly trolling or suffers from an exotic dyslexia of some sort. Come on..... :roflmao:


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Enjoy yourself ?
> 
> FYI: this website is Toxic and by No Means represents
> the experiences of the vast majority of drivers who enjoy ground transportation
> and schedule flexibility ✔


I almost puked


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Glassdoor puts the Orlando uber driver at $11.00 per hour,

After expenses that puts you at the range of 0-$7.00 of actual profit depending on what kind of magical fairy dust your car runs on and or your smoking.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I wouldn't put much faith in Glassdoor as ppl have been known to exaggerate salaries on there. Although those figures do sound about right for FL. Thing is Orlando is a high cost of living area. So that is well below poverty line if that number is accurate -o:


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> Hardly...just Woke sooner than most


you woke up to hell then



Clint Torres said:


> Noted. Been having so much fun!


you cannot be real.....I presume you are a troll as your outlook is surreal and pro-Uber/Lyft. No matter how bad cube life was, working for below minimum wage, no benefits, paying employer and employee taxes, no healthcare, putting yourself in shaddy neighborhoods thus your safety is at stake, and the list goes on. as a troll I am sure you aware of all of this and then some.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

I seem to be doing fine so far. Not going to be a millionaire any time soon, but pretty easy, low stress cash


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Two months in....Uber is the best work decision I ever made. Not rich but happy. Can’t imagine ever working again. Gig4life


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Clint Torres said:


> Two months in....Uber is the best work decision I ever made. Not rich but happy. Can't imagine ever working again. Gig4life


That too.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The next pay cut is around the corner,
> 
> Rates in Orlando are 40% of what they used to be with fewer bonuses and no surge.
> 
> ...


How is it going with the taxi?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ms.Doe said:


> How is it going with the taxi?


$22.45 before expenses, $13.18 after expenses last night

Min wage is $8.46


----------

